
Great technological minds don’t always think alike. Thank goodness - noyalizor
http://www.viola-notes.com/great-technological-minds-dont-always-think-alike/#.VOOrPF8Uu4E.hackernews
======
Terr_
> "I'm sure we can pull together, sir."

> Lord Vetinari raised his eyebrows. "Oh, I do hope not, I really do hope not.
> Pulling together is the aim of despotism and tyranny. Free men pull in all
> kinds of directions." He smiled. "It's the only way to make progress. That
> and, of course, moving with the times. Good day to you."

\-- "The Truth", by Terry Pratchett

